# Skin problems



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got a three year old Chessie that had no problems till this summer. while doing some water work with her I noticed what I thought was small raised bug bites along the top of her back, Two days later, after working her in water again she got them around her ears I sprayed her with a llitle tick repellant the next time out and she got the spots on her stomach. less than a week later all the bites looked like cigerate burns hair loss and all. I took her to the vet and she said it was a bacterial skin infection and to keep her out of water. I gave her the antibiotics for two weeks and it cleared up. The problem is, every time I take her into any damp conditions she breaks out. Mostly on her stomach. last week they looked like little mud specs that turned into what looks like small burns with no fur over the span of five or six days. Anyone else seen anything like this and what do I do next?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

No one!! I think if you guys look over your dogs as close as I do. You'll see skin problems. I'm not bad mouthing any one, I'm simply saying this dog is my kid, it's all I got! so I check her after every hunt. I live in a small town with one home town vet that I don't believe in. She says it's okay we've taken care of it, pay me $175.00. Now I've got to take her back cause she got the same problem a month later???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wouldn't a bacterial infection have to be cultured to be sure what it is? Does the University have an animal clinic? Might be a place to try. Allergies maybe?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

The bacterial infection is most likely a secondary condition to something else such as allergies or possibly a parasite in the water. If this is only present during the summer months I would highly suspect a seasonal allergy of some type, especially if it's only in a certain lake or stream that you visit. You may want to have your vet do a skin scrape to rule out parasites next time it happens.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

It's crazy I can't pinpoint it. One time it's from the local lake doing water retrieves the next time we're simply spending the morning laying out in the blind in a rainy wet corn field. I'm lost with this. This past Friday and Saturday we laid in the field with a wet hole in front of us that she crashed through on most every run and got nothing on her. Go figure. The only thing I did different was to bring a towel in the blind and dried her off after each run.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I can certainly understand your frustration. If it is an allergy of some type, finding out what's causing it can be a chore.

Things you need to be asking your self are:

Does it only present itself when the dog has been in water?

What type of water? lake, stream, standing water in a field?

What happens when you refrain from water contact for a couple weeks? Does it clear up?

Does it only occur during certain times of the year?

My only recommendation is to seek out another vet if you are not satisfied with your current one and go from there. A skin scrape, which any vet can do if it happens again, would rule out any parasites on the skin. Skin diseases are many and only a vet can make an accurate diagnosis.

Let us know if you find out what it is.


----------

